# Scottish Rat Breeders?



## Pineappleapple (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey there, I am looking to adopt two rat kittens, however I just can't find any active breeders in scotland! I checked out the Scottish Rat Club, emailed everyone there, but no reply/have stopped breeding. Does anyone know where I could find rat breeders in Scotland or the North of England? Thank you.


----------



## broganss (Dec 12, 2010)

hi, there are a few breeders in good scotland that arent on the src site.
Toyah in Glasgow - Hawthorn Rattery (I'm not sure of the exact link for the site but if you type in hawthorn rat website into google then it comes up and you can email her about her rats.
One in Falkirk - central scotland. Where abouts are you? Would be easier to find something thats closer to you 
hope i helped.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

This thread is over a year old LOL :lol:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, in the odd chance you are still looking, there's a breeder in Wick, Caithness.


----------

